# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  State College PA Maker Space

## Brian_Krassenstein

State College, PA, home of Pennsylvania State University, is known  for college football, but a Make Space has operated there since 2011,  too. This space has a community-built 3D printer with its plans posted  up on a wiki page, and the Make Space has worked with the PSU  Anthropology department and the local library to bring 3D printing and  Maker culture to more people. This is no small feat in a town where  football is king, but Make Space thrives in a technological environment  that is fascinating enough to be able to pull even the most avid  football fan away from the stadium to see some other cool stuff happen  around town, too. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/96596/state-college-pa-make-space/ ‎

----------

